# 5770 in crossfire vs. 5870 advice....



## 20mmrain (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay guys I've had a really bad week. I sold my GTX 285 F.T.W edition to place an order with ZIP ZOOM FLY.com to buy a 5870 and a Crossfire Motherboard. 
Needless to say I placed the order and Zip Zoom Fly didn't tell me that they were out of stock with that video card. Considering when I placed the order it said it was in stock and they sold it out from underneath me. They then also proceeded to try to hold my money hostage until the video card came in and would not let me cancel the order. Well thank God for my awesome Credit Card company who went and kicked their butt and got my money back. 
Well that's besides the point. Now I'm looking around and I am finding no place with the 5870 in stock. 
So my question is should I just wait for the 5870 to pop up at New Egg or Tiger Direct? Or should I place an order for a couple of 5770's and add windows 7 in as well?
I've read the reviews and it seems that 5770's in Xfire is about the same strength as a single 5870. Maybe a little less strong but that's what overclocking is for.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 25, 2009)

didnt read about 5770 is crossfire be like a 5870 but is a little obvious

5770 = 4870
5870 = 4870X2
5770*x2 = 4870X2 = 5870

go for them


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 25, 2009)

that's one for go for the 5770's in xfire
Thank you


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 25, 2009)

Why not make this into a poll - would be easier.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 25, 2009)

Only thing to consider there is the issues that come with crossfire vs a single card.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I agree that's why I'm worried. My only thought is look at the 4770's. They turned out to be great cards. So I guess it will come down to weather or not the 5770's in xfire drivers mature well or not. 
That's kinda what I'm asking also. Do you think it's a good chance that the drivers will mature and eventually become more powerful than a 5870 hand's down or not?

Edit ..... I also worry about that 128bit bus


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

I would say wait, from my experiences with multi-GPU (SLI, 2x9600GSO G92), performance scaling wasn't anywhere near linear.  1 GSO got me around 25FPS in Crysis at 1680x1050 with settings set to medium, but 2 GSOs only got me 35 FPS, far from the 50 FPS that I would get if the scaling was linear.  However, CrossFire in general seems to scale better than SLI, so your luck would probably be better.  So, I would probably wait for the more powerful single card, but if you did decide to go ahead and get 2x5770 I'm sure you would still be very impressed.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## a_ump (Oct 25, 2009)

i agree with [Ion]. i'd wait for an HD 5870 to pop up in e-tailers. However if your itching the HD 5770's in xfire wouldn't let you down and as the HD 5XX0 series are so new, drivers for the cards and scaling in xfire will only improve.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 25, 2009)

Of course I'm itching LOL I'm a gamer and my maine gmaing PC is down Snif Snif 
But I'm also worried about spending 600 dollar and getting worse performance than I used to have.

I thank you guys for your response. I think I'll at least give it til Tuesday to see if any 5870's pop up. If they do I'll grabe one. I already signed up for auto notify everywhere I could Thanks again


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Of course I'm itching LOL I'm a gamer and my maine gmaing PC is down Snif Snif
> But I'm also worried about spending 600 dollar and getting worse performance than I used to have.
> 
> I thank you guys for your response. I think I'll at least give it til Tuesday to see if any 5870's pop up. If they do I'll grabe one. I already signed up for auto notify everywhere I could Thanks again



Every post has a thanks button for that


----------



## a_ump (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Every post has a thanks button for that



thanks for telling him that lol.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 25, 2009)

LOL I'm just a polite guy. Sorry Plus I'm still pretty new at this forum. But I do notice the button now .... oooooppppsss


----------

